# Solved: Power Calibration Area Error



## dawline (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a (Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-107D) Drive that keeps giving me a "Power Calibration Area Error)...and Consequently won't burn a DVD?

I have cleaned the Laser Lens!
Run my Diagnostics for Viruses...Etc.
**********Tried to Update the Firmware, but I get another Error Message that says: ODD Firmware Update Utility Ver2.29c Available target not found**************

Anybody got a Fix for my DVD Drive? I'm completely at a loss for this one!

I will greatly appreciate anyone with the Expertise to fix this problem!

Thanks;
dawline


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried these things

http://www.megaleecher.net/Fix_Power_Calibration_Error


----------

